# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  اجرای برنامه ضمیمه شده بدون نوشتن آن روی دیسک

## amin1softco

سلام
آیا راهی وجود داره که بشه یک برنامه را بدون اکستراکت کردن روی دیسک و بر پایه حافظه لود کرد ؟ یک چیزی توی این مایه های لینک ضمیمه می خواهم 
http://www.rohitab.com/discuss/topic...-and-not-file/

و حالا اگر کسی این کارو کنه آیا امکان دامپ کردن اون برنامه وجود داره یا دیگه دسترسی به برنامه ضمیمه شده منتفیه ؟
با تشکر

----------


## Securebit

در گوگل RunPE رو جستجو کنید سورس با زبانهای مختلف وجود دارد، بله فایل لود شده در حافظه قابل دامپ است (حتی در صورتی که آنتی دامپ وجود داشته باشد)

----------

